# 12/14/2020 Discord - Road Rage Tampa Discord Leaks



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

Due to potential crossover with the Dax Herrera and Nick Rekieta lolcowdoms, I am posting this as a separate thread rather than burying it within the main Tampa thread.

On Friday, Dax tweeted out a discord invite for Road Rage attendees to get together.
Tweet | Archive



I downloaded the full chat log for your perusal but I have included some curated highlights.
*Full Archive*


			https://mega.nz/file/sQ1FSCSY#a8QBrlH0Gu8wiwcCVpEPzKGOV5dXelch1h2PQxbwQyY
		

The 400mb .zip archive consists of .html files for each category and a folder with any avatars or media that was posted. Look through the folders if you want to quickly scoop any images. General should be your first stop.



Talking about Ralph


The tranny that @Jester69 pointed out in his stream is confirmed as Digibro. When Ralph was walking around the karaoke bar there was an awkward moment where he walked right by Digi without either of them acknowledging each other.


People in the discord did not seem particularly fond of our beloved Gunt.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice, another image to cut out.




This is so cursed, the absolute filth attending this dumb event.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 14, 2020)

I doubt Null gives a fuck but the paypig stream would be excellent. We'll have to settle with what Turtle provided for now. I mean it's all pretty gay but higher quality Gunt would be great for the caps.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 14, 2020)

The Guntling's shit out of luck either way so someone may as well take one for the team and take a swing. Although, my money's still on Ralph taking himself out.


----------



## naught (Dec 14, 2020)

>discord
when will they learn?


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 14, 2020)

It is inevitable that Ethan Ralph will do a murder-suicide, he is even owning up to his serial killer moniker

He is now the Memphis Mauler.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

More chatter since I archived. Apparently Ralph flipped out and yelled at someone for sending him that vid of his """fight""" but it got the Dickhead laid from some chick who witnessed it. Also they found out very quickly about this thread.


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Dec 14, 2020)

Lame Entropy said:


> View attachment 1787509
> The Guntling's shit out of luck either way so someone may as well take one for the team and take a swing. Although, my money's still on Ralph taking himself out.


I know! Discord is a big fed op for cunts larping as muh right wing. I can see its uses for video games and shit posting for def not anything else. I like the ADL like I do Africans, a continent away and never in contact with me. 


Blancmange said:


> More chatter since I archived. Apparently Ralph flipped out and yelled at someone for sending him that vid of his """fight""" but it got the Dickhead laid from some chick who witnessed it. Also they found out very quickly about this thread.
> View attachment 1787729View attachment 1787730View attachment 1787731View attachment 1787732View attachment 1787733View attachment 1787735View attachment 1787736View attachment 1787738


LOL nothing but a bunch of degenerate swine. Literally it sounds like any lolbertarian meet up.
I wonder how Nick will spin this off, I mean you cannot play Mr. Morals when you attend an event filled with nothing but drugs, literal pedos, wiggers and fat fucks, all Reflektion of the shit tier society we all have. I do not care what people do or much less fail to, but a normal person sees that shit around them and bounces. They are going to fuck up and shit is gonna get leaked about the Gunt, I for once am


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> He is now the Memphis Mauler.


west mamphis



Blancmange said:


> More chatter since I archived. Apparently Ralph flipped out and yelled at someone for sending him that vid of his """fight""" but it got the Dickhead laid from some chick who witnessed it. Also they found out very quickly about this thread.


lmfao so ralph standing away from the guy saying he whooped his ass got that guy laid instead?


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> lmfao so ralph standing away from the guy saying he whooped his ass got that guy laid instead?


Not that guy - the guy who took the video.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> Not that guy - the guy who took the video.


eh second best outcome to annoy ralph lol. based chick btw rewarding our alawg who brought us this kino


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 14, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Nice, another image to cut out.
> 
> View attachment 1787496
> This is so cursed, the absolute filth attending this dumb event.



I assume this to be an accurate representation of the entire audience, from actual soifaces like left to people you'd see on To Catch a Predator on the right.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Dec 14, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> More chatter since I archived. Apparently Ralph flipped out and yelled at someone for sending him that vid of his """fight""" but it got the Dickhead laid from some chick who witnessed it. Also they found out very quickly about this thread.
> View attachment 1787729View attachment 1787730View attachment 1787731View attachment 1787732View attachment 1787733View attachment 1787735View attachment 1787736View attachment 1787738


 i am curious if you search gunt what will pop up at the discord .


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 14, 2020)

It's interesting that Dick's fans have such a low opinion of Ralph. I mean, it's not difficult to have a low opinion of the guy, but you'd think they'd be a little less harsh seeing as how Dick and Ralph are seemingly really friendly in public. Makes me wonder if Dick's talking mad shit about Ralph elsewhere.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

LurkTrawl said:


> It's interesting that Dick's fans have such a low opinion of Ralph. I mean, it's not difficult to have a low opinion of the guy, but you'd think they'd be a little less harsh seeing as how Dick and Ralph are seemingly really friendly in public. Makes me wonder if Dick's talking mad shit about Ralph elsewhere.


lol no its all an act! i-i-its a heel act ya goofs! dont you internet people know kayfabe irl isnt the internet. uuuuh FITE ME IRL YA GOOFS!


			https://twitter.com/VoidgazerVizzy/status/1338456529343836162
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> lol no its all an act! i-i-its a heel act ya goofs! dont you internet people know kayfabe irl isnt the internet. uuuuh FITE ME IRL YA GOOFS!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/VoidgazerVizzy/status/1338456529343836162
> ...



Your avatar's great. Youtube-dl should work for it if you right click on the video, go to copy video address, and use that like you would the url for a youtube video. Don't know if my version's out of date or what but it won't download, though it _should_ work if anyone else's youtube-dl is functioning normally. It's been doing that for youtube videos for me too lately, though last I updated was a long while ago. Don't know if that has anything to do with it if anyone else has any input.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

MasterBaiter said:


> i am curious if you search gunt what will pop up at the discord .


Plenty of instances. They refer to him as the Gunt same as us. Some of them actively despise him, nobody gives him any respect, and I didn't notice any killstream fans in the discord. Supposedly there is some overlap between dickheads and ralphamales but that was probably more true in 2018 than it is now. Just imagine the mongoloids who would travel to see 2020 Ralph.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> Just imagine the mongoloids who would travel to see 2020 Ralph.


i dont think they exist even the handful of people who noticed ralph in the other irl streams where almost entirely there for fuentes


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i dont think they exist even the handful of people who noticed ralph in the other irl streams where almost entirely there for fuentes


True. I'm not sure there are even callers anymore, I can't remember the last time I heard a call-in segment.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 14, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> True. I'm not sure there are even callers anymore, I can't remember the last time I heard a call-in segment.


IIRC the killstream he sperged at Vito he had a few ''gold star callers'' but one killstream sorts of blurs into every other killstream unless something noteworthy happens.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> True. I'm not sure there are even callers anymore, I can't remember the last time I heard a call-in segment.





PhoBingas said:


> IIRC the killstream he sperged at Vito he had a few ''gold star callers'' but one killstream sorts of blurs into every other killstream unless something noteworthy happens.


i remember him being down to 2-3 callers now and even then he was down to none before he begged for them live on air


----------



## Epsteindidnothingwrong (Dec 14, 2020)

A bit ugly but it’s art no matter what.
Edit: It’s extremely shit and I wanna fed post now.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

Epsteindidnothingwrong said:


> View attachment 1788036
> A bit ugly but it’s art no matter what.
> Edit: It’s extremely shit and I wanna fed post now.


avant garde gunt posting, agunt garde if you will


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i remember him being down to 2-3 callers now and even then he was down to none before he begged for them live on air


He's stuck resorting to OG Butters most of the time. Sad.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> west mamphis


Since he's so fond of alliteration he should just go with the Arkansas Alcoholic


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 14, 2020)

InsanelyRtarded said:


> Since he's so fond of alliteration he should just go with the Arkansas Alcoholic


arkansas asphyxiator 


PhoBingas said:


> He's stuck resorting to OG Butters most of the time. Sad.


that and dark butters so yeah mostly just butters and one or two people who want to talk to guests or give the general already known consensus at a piece of news


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> arkansas asphyxiator
> 
> that and dark butters so yeah mostly just butters and one or two people who want to talk to guests or give the general already known consensus at a piece of news


Dark butters hasn't called into the stream in a while, at least to my memory he hasn't.


----------



## Reversal (Dec 14, 2020)

LurkTrawl said:


> It's interesting that Dick's fans have such a low opinion of Ralph. I mean, it's not difficult to have a low opinion of the guy, but you'd think they'd be a little less harsh seeing as how Dick and Ralph are seemingly really friendly in public. Makes me wonder if Dick's talking mad shit about Ralph elsewhere.


I don't think any of Ralph's appearances of TDS have ever been particularly well received. IIRC it was because Ralph talked too much on a show that wasn't his and they found him annoying. This was before the falling out with Null as well. Ralph is just an unlikeable person.


----------



## Edilg (Dec 14, 2020)

Reversal said:


> I don't think any of Ralph's appearances of TDS have ever been particularly well received. IIRC it was because Ralph talked too much on a show that wasn't his and they found him annoying. This was before the falling out with Null as well. Ralph is just an unlikeable person.


With his Patreon's dropping at some point Dick might have to chose between his fans and Gunt. I honestly can't say which one he'll choose.
Edit: Also lol
View attachment 1787496


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 14, 2020)

An explanation of the face mask couple in the front row






Talking about fighting Ralph is a common theme


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 14, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Nice, another image to cut out.
> 
> View attachment 1787496
> This is so cursed, the absolute filth attending this dumb event.
> ...


It's like some retired  one hit wonder band returning for one last concert in their old age for fun.  Except these men are in their mid 30s and are trying to make a career out of this.

Just magical.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

Reversal said:


> I don't think any of Ralph's appearances of TDS have ever been particularly well received. IIRC it was because Ralph talked too much on a show that wasn't his and they found him annoying. This was before the falling out with Null as well. Ralph is just an unlikeable person.


Every single episode Ralph was on before I stopped watching, I'd either skip forward until he wasn't talking anymore, or just skip the episode entirely. He adds nothing to any conversation he's apart of, and everything he says makes you just want to tell him to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 14, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> ''gold star callers''


So Crippled Jesus and various Sweetie Squad fanboys, got it.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Dec 14, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Every single episode Ralph was on before I stopped watching, I'd either skip forward until he wasn't talking anymore, or just skip the episode entirely. He adds nothing to any conversation he's apart of, and everything he says makes you just want to tell him to shut the fuck up.


I used to do that but now since killstream is unlistenable  whenever there is terrible drama he shows up talking with dick so i get my dose of dumpster fire without digging trash too much


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 14, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> He's stuck resorting to OG Butters most of the time. Sad.so he wouldn't call in.


There was a time when Ralph would have sent in Plategang to bully him for being a lame caller.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

im waiting for leaks to come out of his telegram.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

Does Masterpedo know none of his Dick Handlers like Ralph? In fact, they seem to despise him.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 14, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Does Masterpedo know none of his Dick Handlers like Ralph? In fact, they seem to despise him.


PPP and others have said (and I believe it to be correct) Just have ralph around to make fun of privately


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> PPP and others have said (and I believe it to be correct) Just have ralph around to make fun of privately


That's probably true, Ralph tried to play it off on twitter like this was his chance to play the heel and was the highlight of his career but I think he must know deep down everyone just hates him and not ironically.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 14, 2020)

LurkTrawl said:


> It's interesting that Dick's fans have such a low opinion of Ralph. I mean, it's not difficult to have a low opinion of the guy, but you'd think they'd be a little less harsh seeing as how Dick and Ralph are seemingly really friendly in public. Makes me wonder if Dick's talking mad shit about Ralph elsewhere.


Riley and Digibro are hated too but apparently still around for some reason.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

Tookie said:


> Riley and Digibro are hated too but apparently still around for some reason.


Nobody's told them they aren't wanted yet.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

Tookie said:


> Riley and Digibro are hated too but apparently still around for some reason.


Were they personally invited like (I think) Ralph was? Were they on stage? That's an honest question I don't really know who they are or can recognize them.


----------



## Edilg (Dec 14, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Were they personally invited like (I think) Ralph was? Were they on stage? That's an honest question I don't really know who they are or can recognize them.


Riley is a booker for Dick and Digi is friends with Riley and formally Ralph and May.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Were they personally invited like (I think) Ralph was? Were they on stage? That's an honest question I don't really know who they are or can recognize them.


Riley is a fat faggot nobody that acts as "producer" for Dax's podcast by getting guests and scaring off guests. Digi is a pedo tranny with a shit YouTube channel criticizing anime or some dumb shit.

Neither have any intrisic value.


----------



## kosher bath salts (Dec 14, 2020)

Isn't all information on Discord technically public and readily avalaible? Calling it a leak is somewhat lame imho.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Isn't all information on Discord technically public and readily avalaible? Calling it a leak is somewhat lame imho.


If a server is invite only, it's not really public and only Discord admins would have access to view everything.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 14, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Calling it a leak is somewhat lame imho.


I get your point but it's kind of splitting hairs. Has Ralph read this before? It's gotta hurt finding out when everyone was bullying/insulting you, throwing drinks on you, flipping you the bird, calling you a gunted faggot retard etc., it wasn't actually a pro-wrestling gayfabe. They actually hate you and wanted nothing to do with you.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 14, 2020)

Reversal said:


> I don't think any of Ralph's appearances of TDS have ever been particularly well received. IIRC it was because Ralph talked too much on a show that wasn't his and they found him annoying. This was before the falling out with Null as well. Ralph is just an unlikeable person.


Nobody likes some faggot nosy loser who forces laughs and has thin skin. Dude ruined his own life to own alogs.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> I get your point but it's kind of splitting hairs. Has Ralph read this before? It's gotta hurt finding out when everyone was bullying/insulting you, throwing drinks on you, flipping you the bird, calling you a gunted faggot retard etc., it wasn't actually a pro-wrestling gayfabe. They actually hate you and wanted nothing to do with you.


Naw, the discord has clearly been infiltrated by those goddamn ayyylawgs and they're shitting up everything to get back at Ralph for owning the BrokedickFarms. He's too smart for us, we'll never win.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 14, 2020)

A Humble Ewok said:


> There was a time when Ralph would have sent in Plategang to bully him for being a lame caller.


There was also a time where he would welcome any alawg to go and get into a screaming match with him on his show.  He'd make twice the lemons if he'd just let one of us go on there and call him a retard while he screamed and claimed he won later.  Has complete control and can't even do that.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 14, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> There was also a time where he would welcome any alawg to go and get into a screaming match with him on his show.  He'd make twice the lemons if he'd just let one of us go on there and call him a retard while he screamed and claimed he won later.  Has complete control and can't even do that.


I imagine it'd be too damaging to his ego for someone to call him a stupid faggot that can only win IRL fights against the pregnant.


----------



## Alcoholic Anonymous (Dec 14, 2020)

Looking at the time stamps for the live show, and reading over these discord logs, and seeing logs in other discord servers, the mass hatred for Ralph is definitely not segregated to the Farms.  Nobody can stand him it seems and if they don’t hate him directly the other online personalities he tries to leech clout from can’t stand the constant barrage of shit that seems to follow him around like a bastard hybrid of a wild boar and Pigpen from Charlie Brown.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 14, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I imagine it'd be too damaging to his ego for someone to call him a stupid faggot that can only win IRL fights against the pregnant.


Literally the only thing someone needs to say is that.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 14, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i remember him being down to 2-3 callers now and even then he was down to none before he begged for them live on air



And sometimes he doesn't take calls even though the waiting room has users. He is like a fickle minded woman.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

kosher bath salts said:


> Isn't all information on Discord technically public and readily avalaible? Calling it a leak is somewhat lame imho.


If I didn't post it, would you have seen it?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 15, 2020)

Alcoholic Anonymous said:


> Looking at the time stamps for the live show, and reading over these discord logs, and seeing logs in other discord servers, the mass hatred for Ralph is definitely not segregated to the Farms.  Nobody can stand him it seems and if they don’t hate him directly the other online personalities he tries to leech clout from can’t stand the constant barrage of shit that seems to follow him around like a bastard hybrid of a wild boar and Pigpen from Charlie Brown.


lmfao i really hope dax is actually just pretending to be a friend to ethan to only blade him


RichardRApe said:


> it wasn't actually a pro-wrestling gayfabe. They actually hate you and wanted nothing to do with you.


ralph reeeeealllyyy needs to read into x-pac for when heat is for you and not for your crummy act, funnily enough another career marred by an ill conceived gunt tape.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 15, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> ralph reeeeealllyyy needs to read into x-pac for when heat is for you and not for your crummy act, funnily enough another career marred by an ill conceived gunt tape.


Well there's a big difference between a crowd hating a character you're playing and a crowd just hating your character.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 15, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> View attachment 1790084


Would you look at the absolute *EDGE* on that last fucking post by Riley. And you do know someone you fat faggot, look in the mirror.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 15, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Would you look at the absolute *EDGE* on that last fucking post by Riley. And you do know someone you fat faggot, look in the mirror.


Being a male hambeast with a crippling animal tranq addiction is gigachad.


----------



## Ted_Cuckzynski (Dec 15, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> View attachment 1790084


Jesse sending a plague-bearer to the show is so much funnier than a couple tards chanting "JuJu", gotta give him credit for this one


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 15, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Being a male hambeast with a crippling animal tranq addiction is gigachad.


What appears to be a doughy pallid exterior is really just pure lumps of accumulated T. If only I knew the glory of being such a straight up alpha. I'm shaking my emaciated, virgin fist in jealousy.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 15, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> View attachment 1790084





Dumpster dived waifu said:


> Would you look at the absolute *EDGE* on that last fucking post by Riley. And you do know someone you fat faggot, look in the mirror.


What a maroon. The coof hits those with comorbidities harder, but supposedly how badly it affects you has more to do with your genetic makeup. We already had a Deathfat get it (Tammy Slaton) & she's managed to survive...so far. That's what makes it so indidious--you DON'T know how it affects you, pre-existing conditions or no.

But sure, a dopey fat drug addict will beat the odds through sheer force of will. When I think pillar of strength, I think of a fat retard stoned out of his gourd in perpetuity.


----------



## FMW13 (Dec 15, 2020)

Blancmange said:


> View attachment 1790084


He’s a fucking moron. I’m currently working at a hospital and I can see this shit is bad news. He really thinks he could beat this thing despite being obese and a drug addict. Jesus the people are beyond help at this point.


----------

